# Web Easy Professional Rich Text Formatting issues



## TexasCre8ive (Dec 6, 2014)

Hello,

I am using Web Easy Professional using Windows 7 64 bit OS. I designed my first site without many issues just using basic font setting. My second site I needed to use the Rich Text option so I could use Bold, Bullets and incorporate links. 

The issue I am having is that when I edit and use the Rich Text box the font reduces in size to edit but when I off click the text box the font increases in size 2-4 points creating a "text flow" that causes the paragraph to become too big for the area. When I preview and or publish the page the font re-formats and reduces in size creating blank areas below the paragraphs making the page layout different than what I created while building the page. This makes it impossible to create a layout that I want.

I talked to tech support for Avanquest and lower tear support says this is not normal but higher tear just tells me that font size difference is normal in different browsers, but this is not that issue. As per their suggestions I have tried coping the text into note pad to "clean" the text. I tried publishing using dynamic HTML, made sure no text boxes were touching and everything else with no luck. I asked if possibly my download version is corrupted and should I reinstall with backup disc but have not got an answer.

Does anyone out there have any suggestions? Thank you.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Welcome to TSF :smile:

Why are you trying to use "Rich Text Format" in a webpage? Can't you simply use the standard markups such as Normal, Bold, Italics, Underlined, etc.?


----------



## DDAoN (Mar 19, 2011)

Welcome to TSF, TexasCre8ive!

"Rich Text Formatting" means nothing when it comes to web development. There are simply too many things it could refer to (design of a website via Microsoft Office [the horror], web-based content editors such as TinyMCE, CKEditor, and Froala, etc.).

Since you mentioned Avanquest support, the best I can guess at is that you're using the Avanquert WebEasy Pro software, but rather than taking the time to troubleshoot that and find out that's not the case, I'd rather confirm it is.

Can you clarify on exactly what you are using that is causing this problem?


----------



## ozedad (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi TexasCre8ive
I had exactly the same problem and the fix is easy.
Simply go into your computers display settings and ensure it is set to 100%.
I hope this works for you as it did for me.


----------

